# Storage Units ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone used a good facility in Abu Dhabi recently ?

I have to store stuff for a month while we sort it out and I really want a self-contained unit within a larger facility, that doesnt look like it was bombed recently.

I know Mussafah is an industrial area but some I doubt my goods would make it into some of the places I've seen let alone still be there a month later.

Its does seem that the websites copy European storage unit photos and the reality is somewhat different.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

We used gulf storage me (google) a couple of years ago and they were good enough - mussafah, no AC, but a lockable metal box (shed basically) inside a warehouse with an electronic access card so you can get into the building any time. Was different sizes available we used 50 Sq. Ft 7x7 for a bit under 800 per month. Customer service was decent and friendly.


----------

